# article: The chip shortage is getting worse - The semiconductor supply crunch came for cars and phones. Now consumers are facing higher prices.



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

The chip shortage is getting worse


The semiconductor supply crunch came for cars and phones. Now consumers are facing higher prices.




www.vox.com






> One San Francisco sex toy company even stockpiled microcontrollers to fend off future supply chain problems.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> The chip shortage is getting worse
> 
> 
> The semiconductor supply crunch came for cars and phones. Now consumers are facing higher prices.
> ...


Late breaking news.

Since the first half of 2020.

Thanks for keeping forum members updated.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Today I called a car rental company in Seattle just for fun, and got a quote for a Toyota Sequoia on August 20th, they want $800+/day. Seriously, I am not exaggerating. How can this crap be even legal?


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

The only people who are not able to make up for the lost revenue are rideshare/taxi drivers. It is sad.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Safar said:


> The only people who are not able to make up for the lost revenue are rideshare/taxi drivers. It is sad.


Seems your post is a non sequitur.

What are you prattling about?


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

A big SUV is going for $800/day, which was no more than $150/day before the pandemic. Can you do that on Uber/Taxi?


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Safar said:


> A big SUV is going for $800/day, which was no more than $150/day before the pandemic. Can you do that on Uber/Taxi?


Who is paying 800 day for a rental ? Corporate accounts only ?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Safar said:


> A big SUV is going for $800/day, which was no more than $150/day before the pandemic.


So put your fleet of Toyotas on Turo and make a killing.

Then you can start yet another Toyota thread about it..


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

Democrats love scare city - they are feeding companies money, feeding people not to work for them, making normal business impossible and the solution will be an investment in green, the kind that lines their pocket.

By 2030 you will own nothing and be happy, or else.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

UberPotomac said:


> Who is paying 800 day for a rental ? Corporate accounts only ?


Well, they were booked till August 29th 😄


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> So put your fleet of Toyotas on Turo and make a killing.
> 
> Then you can start yet another Toyota thread about it..


I wish. I just have one car, that I won't rent out for even $800/day.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Safar said:


> Today I called a car rental company in Seattle just for fun, and got a quote for a Toyota Sequoia on August 20th, they want $800+/day. Seriously, I am not exaggerating. How can this crap be even legal?


Because this is a free country. More specifically, a free market country.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Because this is a free country. More specifically, a free market country.


No you cannot do that, you cannot do that with bread and fruits and vegetables. Maybe there are no regulations dictating what car rentals can do or not. A taxi driver cannot charge you downtown for a $1000 just because there's a shortage of taxis at the airport


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Safar said:


> No you cannot do that, you cannot do that with bread and fruits and vegetables. Maybe there are no regulations dictating what car rentals can do or not. A taxi driver cannot charge you downtown for a $1000 just because there's a shortage of taxis at the airport


Yup. There are regulations about that, so we can't do it.
But, if there's no law restricting or regulating ... it is freedom.

Since there is currently no law against it, it can be done.
Wanna change that? Write a law ...
But, till then ... freedom.

I came upon a dying man in the desert. He needed water bad, real bad 
I had just enough water to last me thru the trip.
He said, "I'd give you a thousand dollars for water."
I said, "I can't. That's illegal, I can't charge that much. It's better for me to keep it. But, good luck to you."
I rode away.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Especially Tepublicans love freedom for them but they demand regulation for everyone else when they do not want t to pay full price or minorities living close to them .
They demand beating up protestors amd when they organize an insurrection , they call themselves “ patriots”. Bunch of BS if you ask me.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Safar said:


> I wish. I just have one car, that I won't rent out for even $800/day.


I knew you were lying about putting me on ignore..."Bro". 
What happened? Afraid you might miss what this "cabhole" has to say? LMAO
I "guarantee" that's what happened.
No "mistake" about it and no "arguments", since you hate "arguing". LOL 
BEN !! BEN !!! LMAO


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I knew you were lying about putting me on ignore..."Bro".
> What happened? Afraid you might miss what this "cabhole" has to say? LMAO
> I "guarantee" that's what happened.
> No "mistake" about it and no "arguments", since you hate "arguing". LOL
> BEN !! BEN !!! LMAO


 Oh damn, maybe I was too busy back then, thank you for the reminder, now I will make sure I put you on ignore. Bye!


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Done


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Safar said:


> Oh damn, maybe I was too busy back then, thank you for the reminder, now I will make sure I put you on ignore. Bye!


Thank you for admitting you're a liar.


Safar said:


> Done


Don't worry. You'll still be able to read my posts.....and you will. LMAO


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Typical response. Not fitted to stand the heat . If they don’t bully or force their beliefs on others that fold like a little ***** . And they run their mouth with big words like freedom and free speech.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberPotomac said:


> Bunch of BS if you ask me.


Who did?


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Who did?


Not referring to anyone in particular here .
Just anytime I hear complaining about free markets.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

circuitsports said:


> Democrats love scare city - they are feeding companies money, feeding people not to work for them, making normal business impossible and the solution will be an investment in green, the kind that lines their pocket.
> 
> By 2030 you will own nothing and be happy, or else.


So this works perfectly into my plan of buying a Winnebago to live in, parking it at the beach, mountains, strip club, wherever!


----------

